# Verfassungsschutzbericht warnt vor Computerspionage



## Newsfeed (21 Juni 2010)

Bundesinnenminister Thomas de Maizière hat am Montag in Berlin die Vorabfassung des Verfassungsschutzberichts für das Jahr 2009 vorgestellt. Angriffe auf Computersysteme deutscher Unternehmen und Regierungsstellen dürften nicht unterschätzt werden, warnte der Minister. Eine nachrichtendienstliche Steuerung oder zumindest Beteiligung in vielen Fällen erscheine als "sehr wahrscheinlich".

Weiterlesen...


----------

